Ask HN: Would you move your company blog to Medium? - traviagio
======
EvanPlaice
I saw a comment on another post that captures the 'nature' of Medium quite
nicely.

 _Medium, somewhere between half-baked and well-done._

Considering the sheer number of 'self-promotion disguised as content' and
'Dear whatever subject I feel like complaining about today', or 'Dear Dear
response to complainer' posts, I wouldn't consider it a good Medium (pun
intended) for any content that matters.

Unless, of course your business is shameless, thinly veiled native
advertising.

------
mindcrime
No. Why would I do that and contribute to boosting the search relevance of
medium.com instead of having content on my own domain where it helps make my
own company more discoverable? We're actually in the process of moving off a
3rd party blog platform and onto our own self-hosted blog server now, largely
for that reason. We want our blog tightly integrated with our main site, not
sitting out in nowhere land as some disconnected island.

~~~
karlcoelho1
FYI, they allow custom domains now. This shouldn't be a problem.

~~~
mindcrime
Aah, OK, that's new then, I guess. I was originally going to comment on how
they don't support RSS feeds, but it appears they have added that as well. So
props to Medium for both of those things. I'd still rather run our company
blog on our own server though. But, then again, a blog server is one of our
products, so we try to eat our own dogfood anyway. :-)

------
daxfohl
Not anymore. They're pretty awesome as far as functionality goes, and content
used to be great, but sadly their reputation for content is in a steep
decline, probably though no fault of their own. So these days, especially when
money is on the line, I'd avoid associating reputation with a medium.com
domain.

~~~
1123581321
My read on it is opposite. They went through a low point, but they now host
many more writers with good reputations and have better tools for hosting
company blogs, online magazines, etc. I still find no value in idly clicking
through the site, but I think you can host there for the idle traffic and the
tools without necessarily being associated with the lesser writing.

------
laurex
Fwiw, this article about 37Signals moving their iconic blog to Medium is worth
a read.“Signal v. Noise moves to Medium” [https://m.signalvnoise.com/signal-v-
noise-moves-to-medium-c8...](https://m.signalvnoise.com/signal-v-noise-moves-
to-medium-c8083ce19686)

------
JoeyWendell
Yes ,I think medium is good platform .I was read too many blogs in medium.

------
masonic
If you are looking to establish your brand as relevant, it's a poor choice.
It's hard to take Medium seriously as long as they are _designed_ to troll for
(and track) reposts by adding fake fragment identifiers to all of their URLs
(which they also use to defeat dupe detection). Legitimate venues don't need
that kind of evasion.

